#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Почему вы выбрали именно тхераваду?

## Дмитрий Зорин

Здравствуйте!

Вопрос к тхеравадинам - почему вы выбрали именно это направление буддизма? Почему вы не выбрали какие-либо махаянские (ваджраянские в том числе) школы? 

Это не провокация, мне действительно интересны причины. 

Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------

Eugeny (11.09.2012), Raudex (22.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (12.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (07.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Вопрос к тхеравадинам - почему вы выбрали именно это направление буддизма? Почему вы не выбрали какие-либо махаянские (ваджраянские в том числе) школы?


Это наиболее аутентичное учение, которое требует минимального (по сравнению с другими буддийскими традициями) количества веры.



> Это не провокация, мне действительно интересны причины.


Если тема превратится в очередной холивар, она будет закрыта.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Ната (23.06.2010), Фил (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (22.06.2010)

----------


## Jani

Выбор - как и все остальное, понятие обусловленное. Из видимых мне причин - это склад ума, характер, образ мышления, культурная среда, жизненный опыт, каммические накопления и многое прочее. Все причины в совокупности и определяют "выбор" на настоящий момент. Кто для чего созрел, тот то и выбирает.

----------

Epihod (28.08.2012), Lanky (22.06.2010), Pema Sonam (22.06.2010), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Ната (23.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

> Это наиболее аутентичное учение, которое требует минимального (по сравнению с другими буддийскими традициями) количества веры.


На счет минимального количества веры: во что нужно верить в махаяне, чего нету в тхераваде? 

И еще: действительно ли так важна аутентичность? Что если рассматривать Будду как основоположника направления буддизма?

----------


## Топпер

> На счет минимального количества веры: во что нужно верить в махаяне, чего нету в тхераваде?


Не надо верить в многочисленные эманации Будд и Бодхисатт, в то, что Будда был давно просветлённым, а в последней жизни являл только театр одного актёра на тему упай. Не надо верить в то, что тантрические методы позволяют достичь состояния Будды как-то быстрее сутрических. Не надо верить терма, в чистые земли и т.д. Не надо верить в то, что Будда делил Дхамму на тайную и явную. Не надо верить в то, что сейчас среди учителей есть воплощения Будд



> И еще: действительно ли так важна аутентичность? Что если рассматривать Будду как основоположника направления буддизма?


Кому - как. для кого-то и современный новодел (типа Аум Синрикё) подходит.

----------

Eugeny (08.08.2012), Joy (22.06.2010), Noor (27.06.2010), SlavaR (21.09.2012), Байраги (09.08.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), КатеринаК (24.09.2010), Маркион (23.07.2012), Миддл (11.03.2016), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Ната (23.06.2010), Нея (22.06.2010), Ритл (25.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.06.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

> Не надо верить в многочисленные эманации Будд и Бодхисатт, в то, что Будда был давно просветлённым, а в последней жизни являл только театр одного актёра на тему упай. Не надо верить в то, что тантрические методы позволяют достичь состояния Будды как-то быстрее сутрических. Не надо верить терма, в чистые земли и т.д. Не надо верить в то, что Будда делил Дхамму на тайную и явную. Не надо верить в то, что сейчас среди учителей есть воплощения Будд


В принципе, согласен. Лично я тоже не особо верю в вышеперечисленное. Но оно имеет основание в типитаке или противоречит? Если противоречит, то где?

----------


## Топпер

> В принципе, согласен. Лично я тоже не особо верю в вышеперечисленное. Но оно имеет основание в типитаке или противоречит? Если противоречит, то где?


Во многих случаях противоречит Палийскому Канону (но не обязательно противоречит како-либо версии Махаянской Трипитаке). Насчет конкретных мест, навскидку сказать сложно т.к. многие темы на БФ посвящены как раз выяснению этих вопросов. Это и вопросы о камме и об антарабхаве (промежуточном состоянии после смерти) и вопосы  о том, что такое Ниббана и её разновидности. И вопросы о активности Будд ушедших в Ниббану. 
Во многом вопросы эти упираются в вектор практики: опора на собственные силы (в Тхераваде)], либо же опора на помощь просветлённых.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

Хорошо, спасибо.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Вопрос к тхеравадинам - почему вы выбрали именно это направление буддизма? Почему вы не выбрали какие-либо махаянские (ваджраянские в том числе) школы?


Разумный минимализм.

----------

Байраги (09.08.2012), Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Миддл (16.03.2016), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Ритл (25.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Энн Тэ (03.09.2012)

----------


## Zom

Для меня в своё время особую роль сыграл факт чрезмерной "туманности" иных направлений буддизма. Нет чёткости, нет ясной конкретики, всё слишком как бы так сказать... водянисто, размыто. В тхераваде если такое и было, то в куда меньшей степени.

Ну и второе, это, конечно же, исторический факт древности палийских текстов. Ещё более древних материалов, чем никаи Трипитаки, не существует. Следовательно, это однозначно слово Будды (по крайней уж точно в большинстве материала) - а всё что появилось пожже - уже "Комментарии" - слова учеников. А если выбирать между словами учеников и учителя - то выбор естественно падает на второе.

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Миддл (16.03.2016), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Ната (23.06.2010), Наталья (19.03.2013), Нея (22.06.2010), Ритл (25.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

А вот расскажите, пожалуйста, какова роль наставника в Тхераваде? В Махаяне его роль - одна из ключевых. Насколько в Тхераваде возможно опираться на собственные силы?

----------

Ритл (25.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

DN16


> Yo vo, ānanda, mayā dhammo ca vinayo ca desito pa&#241;&#241;atto, so vo mamaccayena satthā





> Пусть, Ананда, те Дхамма и Виная что я проповедовал, проявил, будут вам учителем после моей смерти

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Noor (27.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Ната (23.06.2010), Нея (22.06.2010), Пема Ванчук (07.09.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Я занимался тибетским буддизмом, и в какой-то момент не увидел, как можно дальше развиваться в этой традиции. И эти возможности я увидел в тхераваде.

Не так давно я вспоминал то время, и понял, что на самом деле в тибетском буддизме было, куда идти дальше, - просто я не мог заметить этого. И не было кого-то, кто бы мог мне объяснить, "куда" и "как" надо дальше.

А сейчас я продолжаю заниматься тхеравадой, потому что я не вижу, что бы мне могло принести больше пользы, чем дхамма палийского канона.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Ритл (25.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А вот расскажите, пожалуйста, какова роль наставника в Тхераваде? В Махаяне его роль - одна из ключевых. Насколько в Тхераваде возможно опираться на собственные силы?


А вот тут по личному опыту могу сказать, что постановка учителя в крайне особенный ранг... может грозить некоторым разочарованием в последствии.
Учитель ... он учитель, наставник, но не "спаситель".

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Ostrbor (22.06.2010), Дэнни (13.03.2015), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Миддл (11.03.2016), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Наталья (19.03.2013), Ритл (25.12.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

> А вот расскажите, пожалуйста, какова роль наставника в Тхераваде? В Махаяне его роль - одна из ключевых. Насколько в Тхераваде возможно опираться на собственные силы?


Иметь хорошего учителя и хороших друзей по практике - это очень хорошо  :Smilie: 

Но в Тхераваде роль учителя меньше, чем в тибетском буддизме или чане. Во-первых, практикующие больше самостоятельно отслеживают свои состояния, делают из этого выводы, и на их основе корректируют свою практику. Во-вторых, "последняя инстанция" Тхеравады - это "слово Будды", а не "слово учителя".

----------

Joy (22.06.2010), Kit (27.10.2010), Raudex (22.06.2010), SlavaR (21.09.2012), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Миддл (16.03.2016), Михаил Макушев (22.06.2010), Ната (23.06.2010), Нея (22.06.2010), Ритл (25.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.06.2010)

----------


## Меттей

Я для себя как-то придумал такое определение: Тхеравада - это буддизм с человеческим лицом. Сказал своему настанику - он его одобрил  :Smilie: .

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Ритл (25.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Во-первых, практикующие больше самостоятельно отслеживают свои состояния, делают из этого выводы, и на их основе корректируют свою практику.


Но ведь так легко ошибиться и впасть в заблуждение. Человек, как правило, выбирает то, что ему удобно, а тут нужно видеть в себе, помимо прочего, негативные черты и с ними работать. Даже в мирских занятиях роль наставника велика, а на пути работы над собой - тем более.

----------

Joy (22.06.2010), Ритл (25.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Я для себя как-то придумал такое определение: Тхеравада - это буддизм с человеческим лицом. Сказал своему настанику - он его одобрил .


Ну если сравнивать с лицами на ваджраянских тханка, то уж точно  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (27.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Но ведь так легко ошибиться и впасть в заблуждение.


А эта способность постепенно развивается, - в том числе через отмечание своих ошибок. И в Тхераваде по сравнению с другими напралениями вот эта методолгия самостоятельной оценки качеств ума более развита. Её называют дхамма-вичая - различение качеств ума.

В тибетском буддизме что-то похожее есть в практике шине (там, где 9 стадий).

ПС Да, вообще я согласен: с учителями и друзьями по практике это получается намного лучше!

----------

Joy (22.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), лесник (22.06.2010), Ната (23.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.06.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Мой путь от шаманизма до Тхеравады более чем извилист-это большой путь пройти от наблюдений всяких знамений до медитации внимательности.Нравится прямота и простота в Учении старейших и появилась твердая уверенность в правильности выбора.

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Ostrbor (22.06.2010), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Байраги (09.08.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Ната (23.06.2010), Федор Ф (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Jani

Я начинал ознакомление с буддизмом с махаяны. И, например, идея бодхисаттвы, которую я никак не мог принять логически, чуть было не отвратила меня от буддизма. Тогда я познакомился с тхеравадой. Именно законченная логичность, каноничность, простота и прозрачность тхеравады и определили мой выбор.

----------

Bob (05.02.2013), Eugeny (06.09.2012), Алексей Е (06.09.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Ната (23.06.2010), Наталья (19.03.2013), Сергей Ч (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

В Тхераваде нет доктрины трех тел, по-другому трактуется суньнята, нет тождества сансары и Ниббаны, отсутствует "такость" (таковость, татхата) как развернутая концепция, отсутствует учение о махаянском Бодхисатте, etc. Главное же, что прежде всего бросается в глаза, в Тхераваде Будда убедительно предстает как живой человек, а не как техническая функция для изречения доктринальных взглядов. Для начинающего (и не только) это последнее обстоятельство может оказаться решающим в выборе традиции и даже - принятия буддизма в целом.

----------

AndyZ (23.07.2012), Raudex (22.06.2010), Алексей Е (06.09.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Ната (23.06.2010), Наталья (19.03.2013), Федор Ф (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (02.07.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я бы хотел поблагодарить тех, кто выбрал Тхераваду. Желаю Вам вступления в поток и скорейшего Архатства!

----------

Aion (23.06.2010), Jani (22.06.2010), SlavaR (21.09.2012), Styeba (01.07.2010), Tong Po (23.06.2010), Zom (22.06.2010), Алексей Е (06.09.2012), Аминадав (22.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (24.07.2012), Федор Ф (23.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.06.2010)

----------


## Raudex

Традиция в которой одним из основных принципов является противопоставление "высшего и нисшего пути", "тайной и публичной" практики, где есть женатые монахи, где от будд ждут непосредственной помощи - внушет стойкое ощущение вторичности и новодельности.

----------

Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Наталья (19.03.2013), Федор Ф (26.01.2012), Фил (24.07.2012), Хунг (28.06.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Но ведь так легко ошибиться и впасть в заблуждение. Человек, как правило, выбирает то, что ему удобно, а тут нужно видеть в себе, помимо прочего, негативные черты и с ними работать. Даже в мирских занятиях роль наставника велика, а на пути работы над собой - тем более.


Тхеравада прежде всего не предлагает радикальных, форсированных и рискованных методов.  Когда всё мягко логично и постепенно - грубые ошибки практически невозможно допустить. Учение социально ориентированно, органично, оперирует естественными человеческими нравственными ценностями.

----------

SlavaR (21.09.2012), Алексей Е (06.09.2012), Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), лесник (22.06.2010), Маркион (23.07.2012), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Ната (23.06.2010), Фил (24.07.2012), Энн Тэ (03.09.2012)

----------


## Слава

> Традиция в которой одним из основных принципов является противопоставление "высшего и нисшего пути", "тайной и публичной" практики, где есть женатые монахи, где от будд ждут непосредственной помощи - внушет стойкое ощущение вторичности и новодельности.


Имхо, не "вторичности и новодельности", а скорее ощущение большой доли примеси местных верований и шаманизма.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (24.06.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Имхо, не "вторичности и новодельности", а скорее ощущение большой доли примеси местных верований и шаманизма.


Да, но определённая доля подобных примесей есть и в тхеравадинских традициях разных стран.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

В тхрераваде нет разарботанной практики парами. Они упоминаются лишь в контексте того что исторический Будда ими обладал, развив.

----------

Shunja (22.06.2010), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Ната (23.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Айвар

Потому что я не уверен, что есть другой буддизм.

----------

AlekseyE (03.07.2010), AlexТ (27.06.2010), Pavel (02.07.2010), Raudex (27.06.2010), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), Маркион (23.07.2012), Нагфа (27.06.2010), Федор Ф (09.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (27.06.2010)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

хм, у всех все-так по умному, что я себе кажусь глупой блондинкой  :Smilie: 

С какого-то момента стала интересоваться буддизмом, почитывать книжки и интернет. Потом съездила в Таиланд. И как-то вот так все сложилось, знания, почерпнутые из книг, страна, где исповедуют буддизм Тхеравады... Ну и минимум мистики, никаких энергетик и прочего. У меня первый муж был "колдуном", насмотрелась я на этих "работающих с энергиями" на всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Raudex (04.07.2010), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Zom (04.07.2010), Алексей Белый (28.05.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Наталья (19.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (04.07.2010), Энн Тэ (03.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Другие традиции прекрасны. Они учат высочайшей мудрости, помогают жить правильно, достигать  гармонии с миром и избегать страдания. Но ни одна из них не ведет за пределы сансары. Ни одна не видит само существование, бытие как страдание. Ни одна не противопоставляет Ниббану существованию. Только Тхеравада. Поэтому я вижу Тхераваду как высшее понимание, высшее знание, высшую мудрость, путь к окончательному освобождению. В Тхераваде нет приспособления к сансаре - только честное и бесповоротное отречение от нее.
Так же индийский философ Радхакришнан расшифровывал понятие "Малая колесница", как путь для немногих, мудрецов, готовых к окончательному уходу. Как высшие, узкие врата, через которые могут пройти лишь избранные, те, кто больше никогда не вернется. 
Конечно, в таком отношении нет никакого тщеславия. Каждый пройдет по этому пути столько, сколько он способен пройти. Кто-то сделает лишь шаг, кто-то дойдет до середины. Но главное, что сам этот путь  - единственный, который ведет до конца. Кто-то может дойти.

----------

AlekseyE (23.07.2012), Bob (23.07.2012), Eugeny (06.09.2012), SlavaR (06.09.2012), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Алексей Е (06.09.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Дордже (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Сергей Ч (23.07.2012), Фил (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2012), Энн Тэ (03.09.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не надо верить в многочисленные эманации Будд и Бодхисатт


В эманации Будд можно не верить. То, что Бодхисаттвы вполне могут жить среди нас, можно допустить хотя бы на основания ознакомления с джатаками.




> а в последней жизни являл только театр одного актёра на тему упай


И эта история - не более, чем упайя (имхо). 




> Не надо верить в то, что тантрические методы позволяют достичь состояния Будды как-то быстрее сутрических


Зато можно прочить не менее искрометное в стиле "без веры анапанасати не будет работать".




> Не надо верить терма, в чистые земли и т.д


Бханте забыл упоминуть, что у его предыдущей тибетской традиции к терма тоже относились скептически. Про "чистые земли" не понял.  




> Не надо верить в то, что Будда делил Дхамму на тайную и явную


Кхм... Зато будет тема про сутты прямого смысла и требующие толкования. 




> Не надо верить в то, что сейчас среди учителей есть воплощения Будд


Это кто, например? И воплощением каких конкретно Будд они являются?

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013), Джигме (25.11.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Иван Денисов (06.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Как я понимаю, эта тема не предполагает никаких комментариев. Это просто возможность поделиться своими мотивациями и увидеть мотивации других *тхеравадинов*

----------

Anthony (23.07.2012), Bob (23.07.2012), Raudex (23.07.2012), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), Дмитрий С (20.01.2013), Маркион (23.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (24.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Пришел на форум убежденным дзенцем. Про тхераваду вообще до этого не слышал. Почитывал себе холивары тхеравада vs махаяна. И вот я здесь. Причины не уникальны: аутентичность, неэзотеричность, общая стройность системы, историчность. По началу был определенный диссонанс между сердцем и умом. Ум победил  :Smilie:  Теперь традиция уже как родная.

----------

AlekseyE (23.07.2012), Bob (23.07.2012), Magan Poh (24.07.2012), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Алексей Е (20.01.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (07.09.2012), Михаил Макушев (23.07.2012), Наталья (19.03.2013), Сергей Ч (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (24.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Буддизм тхеравады стал для меня единственным учением, которое совершенствует, а не компенсирует.

----------

AlekseyE (23.07.2012), Bob (23.07.2012), Magan Poh (24.07.2012), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Zom (07.09.2012), Алексей Е (06.09.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), лесник (23.07.2012), Маркион (07.09.2012), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Михаил Макушев (23.07.2012), Наталья (19.03.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2012), Серёжа И (06.07.2013), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Федор Ф (23.07.2012), Фил (24.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Причин много:
1)Нет лазеек для бога творца(В махаяне их предостаточно)
2)Нет веганских загонов
3)Нет гурупоклониичества(учителепоклонничества) как в Махаяне.Мнение любого учителя в Тхераваде остается лишь одним из многих мнений,но палийский канон стоит над любыми учителями(Будда не в счёт,так как он и есть воплощение палийского канона)
4)Самая древнейшая школа Буддизма,не извращенная и не искаженная как остальные школы.
5)Всё ясно понятно объясняется,нет этих игр в загадочные пространные ответы,псевдоупай и прочего.
6)Полная ниббана,а не игры в бодхисаттв,которые перерождаются множество кальп
7)Понимание обмана со стороны махаяны относительно тхеравады,многое то,что говорилось махаяной в отношении Тхеравады оказалось ложью.
8)Нет передачи преемственности.И утверждений статусов типа передачи инк,ринпоче и прочего.
9)Смотришь порой на школу Амитабхи,и слезы на глаза наворачиваются,это как же надо было извратиться,что бы какую то локу чистых земель поставить в приоритете над ниббаной,да и ещё сказать,что повторение фразы будды амитабхи очистит от всей неблагой каммы,и стоит выше нравственных поступков,мол повторяй и тебе воздастся после смерти,это же чистое христианство в буддийском обличье.
10)Вообще был я сначала дзэнцем,да и только из-за практики Анапанасати,но потом увидел в Тхераваде гораздо больше практик,и правильных,а не каких то ковыряний в коанах
11)В махаяне очень сильно пренебрежение винаей.Нарушения часты и значительны.
12)Понимание,что никакие бодхисаттвы тебе не помогут,если нет на то плода каммы благого или неблагого,хоть ты обмолись Гуань Иням,и намедитируйся на Идамов.Если плод каммы созрел,то придется его пожинать какой бы он ни был,благой или неблагой,и никакая бодхисаттва тебя не убережет от него.А если созрел благой,то соответственно никакие проклятья не предотвратят.
Вообщем перечислять можно долго,но основное я указал.

----------

Akaguma (07.09.2012), Al Tolstykh (06.09.2012), Bob (07.09.2012), Magan Poh (25.09.2012), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Алексей Е (06.09.2012), Богдан Б (07.09.2012), Велеслав (27.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), лесник (07.09.2012), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Михаил Угамов (24.01.2013), Наталья (19.03.2013), Сергей Ч (07.09.2012), Топпер- (07.09.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

- Потому, что я индивидуалист, очень ценю мнение опытных практиков, но не считаю возможным кому-либо принимать за меня решения и нести ответственность за мою жизнь и развитие. Не желаю, чтобы какой-то человек, пусть самый совершенный, или идея прожили мою жизнь вместо меня, стремлюсь к максимально возможной свободе сознания. Пусть будет мало, но моего, чем много, но заимствованного. 

- Меня порадовало, что у признанных учителей Тхеравады, и у последователей, есть расхождения во взглядах, мнениях. Для меня это признак того, что Традиция допускает и приветствует разумность, а не принятие на веру авторитетных мнений и строгое следование им.

- Мне не интересны рожденные девами боги, несущие благую весть, и прочие недостижимые человеку абстрактные идеалы, персонифицированные в полумифических сверхличностях. А вот обычный человек, достигший вершины человеческого развития, и утверждающий, что любой при должном усердии, искренности и огнености может сделать то же самое, мне безусловно симпатичен. 

- Я уважаю культуру региона, в котором обрела человеческое рождение, ее ценности, ее архитепические, идеальные проявления. Мне кажется, что наиболее глубоко и осознанно пережить опыт воплощения в данной культуре - правильно, а вот принятие чужой культуры и чужого пантеона - это бессмысленно (русский не станет японцем, как бы не восторгался Японией, но упустить "русскость" может). Дхамма - естественный путь вне рас и национальностей; азиатская и индийская культура интересны, у них есть чему поучиться и что заимствовать, но не более (надеюсь, это не заденет читающих форум азиатов - один из моих прадедов был азиатом, если что, и по мне это видно ^ ^).

----------

Ittosai (24.11.2012), Zom (24.11.2012), Алексей Е (20.01.2013), Сергей Ч (25.11.2012), Топпер- (26.11.2012)

----------


## Styeba

Сейчас, возможно, это менее актуально, но мне пришлось хлебнуть проблему длительного поиска на излете совка, и вплотную столкнуться с состоянием, когда чего-то ищешь, и понятия не имеешь - чего именно. Тогда всем было доподлинно известно, что религия - опиум для народа, нет б-га, кроме Ильича и Слава Капеэсэс - пророк его, а изредка доступные книги вроде Рерихов и прочих ньюэйджеров исключительно убедительно это подтверждали, поэтому меня отнюдь не вдохновляет перспектива уйму инкарнаций треть нормального срока жизни убивать только на то, чтобы установить, куда же меня тянет, и определиться со школой. Книга Уильяма Харта оказалась первой, где была четко и рационально изложена доктрина, так что на тхераваду прочно подсел еще в прошлом тысячелетии, но десяток лет работал в Махаяне, поскольку слово "тхеравада" тогда воспринималось как матерное. И тут это общество вытеснили из страны в рамках кампании против экстрасенсов, а тем временем появилась интересующая меня школа Тхеравады.

----------

Алексей Е (20.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Сергей Ч (20.01.2013), Топпер- (20.01.2013)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Потому что в Махаяну идут те, у кого самое главное желание - вечно жить, а в Тхераваду те, у кого на первом месте избавление от страданий. Я из второй партии.

В Тхераваде все логично, просто (в смысле отсутствия лишних спеклятивных надстроек) и честно. Без "упай")

----------

AlexТ (21.01.2013), Grigoriy (15.07.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Zom (21.01.2013), Жека (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Наталья (19.03.2013), Сергей Ч (20.01.2013), Топпер- (21.01.2013), Федор Ф (20.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

1. Четкое следование слову Будды вместо придумывания сутт и выдавание этого мыслетворчества за слова Благословенного.
2. Понятные и ясные практики, выстроенные на основе логики: Сила, Самадхи, Пання. Никаких чертей с рогами и красноязыких чудовищ, которые там что- то символизируют.
3. Прекрасная цель - Освобождение и Очищение собственного ума вместо непонятных спекуляций перерождаться бесконечно и спасти всех существ, что является задачей похлеще построения коммунизма, да и его никто не построил в итоге:-)
4. Отсутствие культа учителя и необходимости чего- то там передавать типа иначе ничего у тебя не выйдет. 
Будьте сами себе островом...
5. Уважение к Винае и как минимум отсутствие женатых и пьющих монахов.
6. Язык пали, который был языком Будды (или, как минимум, очень близок). 
7. Разделение омраченного мира самсары и Нерожденного, Необусловленного, Несконструированного - Ниббаны.
8. Никаких попустительств в отношении нравственности. Пьешь водку? Твое дело, но прикрыться тем, что это типа нектар, который ты силой внушения сотворил,- не выйдет. В Махаяне таких случаев выше крыши.
9. Отсутствие мистики, плясок с черепами, барабанов с колпаками, гаданий и прочих прелестей.
10. Отсутствие потакания индуизму с его вечным ясным атманом и тантрическими изысками.

----------

Styeba (31.01.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Zom (24.01.2013), Богдан Б (24.01.2013), Миддл (16.03.2016), Михаил Угамов (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Покой можно обнаружить внутри себя, в том же самом месте, где и взволнованность и страдание. Покой не найти ни в лесу, ни на вершине горы. Не даст вам его и учитель. Там, где вы испытываете страдание, там же вы можете найти и свободу от страдания. Пытаясь убежать от страдания, вы на самом деле к нему и устремляетесь.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...s/chah_100.htm



> Все тела состоят из четырёх элементов земли, воды, ветра и огня. Когда они соединяются вместе и формируют тело, мы говорим, что это мужчина, это женщина, даём названия и так далее. Так мы можем определить друг друга более легко. Но в реальности здесь нет кого-либо - есть только земля, вода, ветер и огонь. Не волнуйтесь насчёт этого и не очаровывайтесь этим. Если вы на самом деле посмотрите вовнутрь, то никого там не найдёте.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...es/chah_98.htm

Все чаще замечаю, что Аджан Чаа - учитель Чань.

----------

AndyZ (24.01.2013), Kit (24.01.2013), Tong Po (03.07.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> 9. Отсутствие мистики, плясок с черепами, барабанов с колпаками, гаданий и прочих прелестей.
> 10. Отсутствие потакания индуизму с его вечным ясным атманом и тантрическими изысками.


Это присутствует, как и амулеты и прочие культурные наслоения, но это никто не называет буддизмом, вот что ценно.

----------

Ittosai (25.01.2013), Богдан Б (24.01.2013), Велеслав (25.01.2013), Жека (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Уважаемый БТР, тема называется: "Почему вы выбрали именно тхераваду?", она не предполагает обратных комментариев.

----------

Won Soeng (24.01.2013), Жека (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013), Федор Ф (24.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Большая просьба *обсуждение выбора* здесь не вести. Тема именно о личных предпочтениях. Обсуждение идёт здесь

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

Я совсем новичок и присматриваюсь к буддизму, но самая первая прочитанная книга летом была связана с Тхеравада. И материал, который искал в интернете, чтобы изучать, тоже был от монахов Тхеравада. Но ни в первый, ни в последующий я не обращал внимания, какая это традиция. Это заметил недавно, когда стал читать материал о традициях. Поэтому выбор не специальный и не осознанный, и не знаю, можно ли это назвать выбором. Я искал простые и понятные материалы.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Volkoff (30.01.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (05.02.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Вопрос к тхеравадинам - почему вы выбрали именно это направление буддизма? Почему вы не выбрали какие-либо махаянские (ваджраянские в том числе) школы? 
> 
> Это не провокация, мне действительно интересны причины. 
> 
> Заранее спасибо за ответы.


Я не выбирал, а обнаружил себя внутри Тхеравады.  :Smilie:  Вначале я заметил, что для меня важно читать тексты разных дхармических религий, они все для меня имели сильную гравитацию. И потом постепенно выяснилось, что Сутты ПК самое главное, а остальное периферия. В Суттах больше силы, по ощущению и сильнее влияние на меня. Получается я был тхеравадином за пару лет до того как об этом задумался. 

К Махаяне отношусь очень спокойно, дружелюбно. Махаянцы давайте дружить  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (06.02.2013), Magan Poh (16.07.2013), Styeba (06.02.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Винд (07.07.2013), Германн (05.07.2013), Микаэль (06.07.2013), Михаил Угамов (05.02.2013), Сергей Ч (05.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (06.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Я долгое время был эзотериком, не знаю связано с этим или нет, но я злоупотреблял алкоголем, вел весьма аморальный образ жизни, но потом произошло событие, благодаря которому я понял, что мой путь ведет в никуда. Я отказался от оккультной практики, алкоголя, бросил курить, занялся спортом, женился и когда все более-менее устаканилось понял, что все, что я делаю хорошо, но чего-то не хватает. И тут я нашел Дхамму. Сначала я познакомился с Махаяной, но меня пугали в ней всяческие подношения нагам, мантры...  По сути та же магия, эзотерика, меня оттолкнуло от буддизма в целом, но потом я узнал о Тхераваде. Ну и вот я тут )

----------

Bob (04.07.2013), Ittosai (06.02.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (06.02.2013), Винд (07.07.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (05.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Сергей Ч (05.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (06.02.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Мне нужна была духовная опора ( без нее я не могу): Христианство окончательно себя дискридитировало, Ислам - не мое, Буддизм? Прочитав общую информацию, пришла к выводу, что учение Тхеравады меньше всего подверглось искажениям и изменениям. Так оно и оказалось. Упор на нравственность, личную ответственность, отсутствие Бога-творца ( в коего, номинально будучи православной, я все равно верила с трудом), отсутствие оккультизма и мистицизма - все это привлекло меня в Тхераваде. Чем больше узнаю, тем больше убеждаюсь, что с выбором не ошиблась. Поистине ЭТА Дхамма прекрасна в начале, прекрасна в середине, прекрасна в конце!

----------

Bob (04.07.2013), Ittosai (03.07.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2016), Zom (04.07.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Винд (07.07.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (05.07.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (03.07.2013), Радис (05.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> отсутствие оккультизма и мистицизма


 :Smilie:  вы что-то путаете

----------


## Akaguma

> вы что-то путаете


Наверное имелись в виду оккультизм и мистицизм ваджраянского толка.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> вы что-то путаете


Почему же?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Почему же?


не знаю почему  :Smilie:  да наверное это и не важно, особенно если перестанете путать  :Wink:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> не знаю почему  да наверное это и не важно, особенно если перестанете путать


Да я б с радостью, только вот...

----------

